# Neutering a male vizsla



## damon (Nov 28, 2020)

I have a 9 week old and am trying to determine when it’s best to have him neutered. The breeder says to wait until after his 1st birthday, but recommends 18 months. My vet says 6 months as a standard for all dogs.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My vet will not neuter a male dog until he is at least 12 months old. It has to do with the development of the growth plates in their leg bones.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For most of the sporting breeds, the recommendation is to hold off 24 months.
Keep in mind most vizslas do not fully fill out (chest) until between 2-3 years old.

I've seen a lot of narrow chested, taller Vizslas caused from early neutering.


----------



## bpauli (Feb 2, 2021)

There is also info linking early neutering in Vizslas to increased risk of lymphoma. My male was neutered at 4 months and did ultimately succumb to lymphoma at age 10. Maybe independent of neutering but there is some correlation in the research so I’d hold off at least a year or more.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

We waited till almost 2 years on our first male and will wait the same on our new pup.

Recommended by breeder.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We neutered for his 3rd bday present. Hah. His chest finally filled out at that point. He did also succumb to lymphoma at 7 years old so not sure about the correlation there


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn will be neutered between years 2 and 3.
Late spring/early summer next year.


----------

